# New dryer install - new cord or old cord?



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Always replace the cord when replacing the dryer, at least I do.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

The cord is a simple thing. Nothing special about them. Unless it is 20 years old or has visible cracks in the insulation, I don't see why it needs to be replaced. I'm sure GE sells a branded cord but all that really matters is that it is the same type and gets connected to the correct terminals. 
If you connected it wrong, the dryer would not work or the breaker would trip. 
Personally, I would never let those installers inside my house.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

You just spent almost $500 on a new dryer, why risk possible issues by not replacing a $20 cord? 

Also read the warranty that came with the dryer. Not replacing the power cord might void it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

18 - 24 $ average = $20 20/500 = a 4% discount.


Do buy a stain relief if not included and use the old cord.


Why waste money?


Never let the appliance people install a power cord 9.5 times out of 10 they will not install a romex / strain relief connector and that is an accident waiting to happen.


Never move an appliance without turning off the breaker for the reason above.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

The cord is like the soft drinks at McDonald's - that's where the huge profit margin is.

Any cord to spec will work. Brand name means nothing. If for some reason you need/want to buy a new one, do some price shopping, first. Don't let the salesman talk you into anything!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Went through the same sort of thing with Lowes last year when my girlfriend bought a new stove and fridge.
She had paid extra for the "install".
I made sure to be there and I told her there not going to install it for free, wait and see.
#1, There's two doors into the house, a 36 and a 32", guess which one they started taking all apart to get them in door.
#2, Then they tried to tell her the now cord I had bought did not meet code but they would sell her one for $50.00 cash so if the house burned down it would not because of the cord.
They brought in the new cord and it was the exact same cord as I had bought at Lowes the day before.
#3, Then they tried to tell her the feet that mount to the floor behind the stove where not included and they cost extra. There where in the bag with the instrutions inside the stove.
#4, They refused to hook up the ice makers because the shut off valve did not meet building codes, It was a brand new ball valve I'd installed the day before. 
#5, They then tried to charge her for hauling away to old appliances which clearly included in the written agreement she had signed and paid for.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Drachenfire said:


> You just spent almost $500 on a new dryer, why risk possible issues by not replacing a $20 cord?
> 
> Also read the warranty that came with the dryer. Not replacing the power cord might void it.



It's not a money issue. I am curious to know if there is truly any good reason to replace the cord.


When I replace a toilet or a sink or a washing machine, I replace the supply hoses. Most of the time I even replace the shutoff valve too. Because most of these hoses even steel braided are still plastic hose inside. The valve may not get used or exercised regularly may be once in two years and the shutoff mechanism can seize.


But the question on the dryer cord is why replace it? It's wiring. Its a 30A dryer, the old dryer was 30A. The wiring is #10. Although the old dryer cord, when I looked at the individual conductors they are thicker look like #8. So I am looking for a valid reason to replace the cord if the cord appears to be good and sound.



Your point of voiding the warranty if not using a GE branded cord is a valid one, I will have to check the warranty fineprint to see if this is the case.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> 18 - 24 $ average = $20 20/500 = a 4% discount.
> 
> 
> Do buy a stain relief if not included and use the old cord.
> ...



Yes no strain relief. That's a sharp hole the cord passed through. I had a box of 3/4" metal clamp connector with me and used one for that.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The instructions state:


> Use a new UL-listed 240V 30 amp dryer power supply cord with closed ring terminals or spade terminals with upturned ends.
> Use a UL-listed strain relief.


The NEC requires following mfg instructions.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

$20 bucks for a dryer cord?

My local Habitat Restore sells brand new GE brand 3-wire cords for $6. Used ones in near-new shape for $3.

Even at Home Deeeee-pot, GE for $11.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-4-ft-3-Prong-30-Amp-Dryer-Cord-WX09X10002DS/203497478

.
.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

miamicuse said:


> Your point of voiding the warranty if not using a GE branded cord is a valid one, I will have to check the warranty fineprint to see if this is the case.


It may not require a "GE" branded cord, just a new one of the required specifications.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Even at Home Deeeee-pot, GE for $11.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-4-ft-...02DS/203497478


If you have a 3 prong receptacle and only use a 4 ft cord that’s fine.

But 4 prong cords cost more, particularly in a 6 ft length.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Not exactly positive on this but I will throw it out. I think I am right. The nylon feet on the bottom are designed to be hard to adjust because of vibration. If they are easy to adjust and the machine vibrates they will throw it off level. I don't think the delivery guys did anything to them. NOTE: I have had many appliances over the years including complete Kitchens including my kids. I never(one exception) have any delivery person even un box any new appliance. Of course Years ago I won't say how many I did have them delivered when I was dumb. An oven just had the wire for the oven pushed through the sharp edge on the knockout for the wire entrance. That did it. You should see the salespersons face when I say no to extended warranty and just deliver them to the porch. you should really see their face when I say can I pick them up myself.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

There are two different code compliant configurations for dryer plugs, a 3-wire and a 4-wire. The appliance manufacturers would need to include one of each cord style with the dryer if they included them, or sell two different yet identical dryer models with one style of cord included.


If the old cord is fine, go ahead and re-use it.


In some locations there are local regulations requiring that only an electrician or home-owner can install these cords!


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

Those feet may have shipping nuts that have to be loosened or removed before the feet can be adjusted. Check the manual.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I certainly agree with JoeCaption above about delivery/installers. A few years ago my neighbor who is female and has an older home bought a new refrigerator/freezer. She ask me to be there for the delivery. 

The delivery/installers, after bring it in through the rear entry, started saying it would not go through the entryway to the kitchen. They got rather irritated when I insisted that they take the doors off the refrigerator and bring it into the kitchen. Removing and reinstalling the doors took about 15 minutes.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

fa_f3_20 said:


> Those feet may have shipping nuts that have to be loosened or removed before the feet can be adjusted. Check the manual.


Feet are normally adjusted through threaded foot pads and locking nuts.

Loosen the locking nut with a wrench. Level the appliance by adjusting the threaded foot pad. Once that is complete, re-tighten the locking nuts which prevents vibration from moving the foot-pads.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Many good responses as far as the leg adjustment goes. However the adjuster's I think he might be referring to are like 3/4 " Nylon bushings with a square on one end. I have run across these many times. there's no stop nut on that type they just fit tight and you need a large adjustable or open end wrench to level them Not exactly sure what type he's dealing with. Of course the ones pictured and mentioned are more typical.


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

They took the steel out of the adjusting feet as a cost saving measure. The steel that the body of the appliance is made out of is thinner, also.

My mother had a dishwasher installed last year. The old dishwasher had a flush handle the new one had a handle that stuck out - and interfered with a drawer as a result. Of course the installers didn't check this. She had to send it back and get another model.


----------

